# Michael W. Smith Christmas concert



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51LLrMUSyEL._AA240_.jpg[/img]Well, On Tuesday evening (Dec.18) my wife and I went to see a concert with Michael W. Smith at our Concert hall here In Edmonton.








The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra backed him up and it was just superb:clap:
His latest CD is a Christmas theme and is all new music written by him with and was recorded at the famed Abbey Road Studio in London. With 4 choirs backing him. The CD is no less than amazing Its a shame that he has not done a DVD of it. The recording is just the best you will find for a CD of this type.
For those of you who do not know who he is, he is a Christian Gospel music artist and is one of the best known in the industry. Michael W.Smith has been writing and singing music since the early 80's and has 25 albums. 

The concert here was amazing, he did three shows in two days, unusual for him as he is in high demand all over the world and to do that many shows in one place is rare. All three shows were sold out and it was his only Canadian stop.







My Wife and I were Blessed to be able to go back stage and meet him along with about 15 other individuals so it was an extra special time for us.







The ESO played as well as they always do and the sound of the live orchestra was superb to say the least. The addition of vocals from Malinda Doolittle (Amarican idol semifinalist) and the Katina's added a dimension to the evening that will not be easily forgotten.

If you have a chance and you like Christmas music played by an orchestra This is a must have.


----------



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it. I have seen him several times in concert and have enjoyed everyone of them. One of my favorite artists. His old Christmas CD is still one of my favorite christmas CD's. He's also very nice got to meet him after a concert.


----------



## Jenni123 (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a great time at the concert . I got my tickets online at TicketFront. com for the concert


----------

